# Jackass 4 in der Filmkritik: Vielleicht die beste Horrorkomödie des Jahres



## Christian Fussy (8. März 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Jackass 4 in der Filmkritik: Vielleicht die beste Horrorkomödie des Jahres* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Jackass 4 in der Filmkritik: Vielleicht die beste Horrorkomödie des Jahres*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## EddWald (8. März 2022)

Wusste gar nicht, das die Jungs noch existieren. In den 90ern war ich bei den Vögeln extrem hin und her gerissen. Aus europäischer Sicht waren das nichts als durchknallte US-Vorstadtclowns mit dem üblichen US-Schauspiel Gen intus im typischen 90er Jahre Pseudo Selbstzerstörer Wahn, aber die Neugierde trieb mich  dann doch dazu die Serie und Teil 1 und 2 der Reihe anzuschauen. Eben wie bei dem alt bekannten Vergleich mit dem Autounfall. 
Teil 1 würd ich bis heute immer wieder schauen. Alles danach war halt die Kopie der Kopie....nur für Leute die den Hals nicht voll bekommen von so diesem durchgeknallten Stuß.
Von daher ignoriere ich den hier und alles andere der Truppe einfach. Jackass war und ist für mich 90er Jahre Kult und passt nicht ins 21. Jhd. Trotzdem, haut rein Jungs. Ihr habt den 90ern Zeitgeist mit geprägt.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (8. März 2022)

Hab die 3 Filme vor paar Monaten erst nochmal geschaut. Kann man immernoch machen. 
Teil 4 werde ich mir sicher auch irgendwann mal ansehen. Aber ich denke wie früher ist es auch nicht mehr. Zum einen gibt es ja scheinbar einige neue Leute die wohl eine neue Generation einleuten sollen und zum anderen ist der 4. Teil leider ohne Bam Margera. Fand ihn immer mit am besten.


----------



## FeralKid (9. März 2022)

Warum ist bam eigentlich nicht mehr dabei. Ryan Dunn ist zudem mittlerweile verstorben. Autounfall.


----------



## FeralKid (9. März 2022)

Ps: Jackass war nicht in den 90ern.  kam erst in den 2000er Jahren auf.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. März 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Warum ist bam eigentlich nicht mehr dabei. Ryan Dunn ist zudem mittlerweile verstorben. Autounfall.


Drogenprobleme. Wurde gefeuert.


----------



## EddWald (11. März 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ps: Jackass war nicht in den 90ern.  kam erst in den 2000er Jahren auf.


Jou stimmt. Haarscharf daneben. Gefühlt war es aber trotzdem eher 20. JHD.


----------



## UKSheep (13. März 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Warum ist bam eigentlich nicht mehr dabei. Ryan Dunn ist zudem mittlerweile verstorben. Autounfall.


Ryan Dunn ist nicht mittlerweile verstorben... er ist seit über 10 Jahren tot... Verstarb bei einem Autounfall bei dem er knapp 2 Promille im Blut hatte... und ca. 200 Sachen drauf hatte als er sich und seinen Beifahrer grob fahrlässig getötet hat... der Baum hat vermutlich auch nicht überlebt...


----------

